# ONR 2bm?



## Alex S (May 16, 2007)

A couple of quick questions to ONR gurus.

Would it not be better to use 2BM with both buckets full of ONR solution? Does anybody utilise 2BM when ONR'ing?

Thanks.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

its a waste of product if you do, if you use a tile sponge/z sponge then it will rinse fine in 1 bucket, then the ONR cleans and softens the water. if you havent got a grit guard just make sure you take the solution from the top as ONR is good at keeping the grit at the bottom anyway...

make sure you pre soak as well


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I still use 2 buckets. Not really sure you need to, but i still rinse the MF/sponge in the usual way, I'm using a MF cloth at the moment, i just do a panel or 2 at a time, ring out the cloth and put into the water bucket, dry the panel, rinse the cloth and start again. Might add a bit more time but it's safer.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i would definately use 2BM if i was using a mitt or MF, dirt clings to them with ONR, it makes using them very hard in my opinion


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

It was my 3rd time using ONR and first time using a second bucket. I also tried my Zymol sponge this time. The car wasn't so dirty and the sponge could rinse well anyway so 2nd bucket just seemed useless. But I believe it would be handy if the car was under a deep mud. 

Tried a fluffy MF on the wheels. It cleaned them well alright but the MF was totally black. I used 3 buckets, 2 for dishwashing liquid wash and 1 for rinsing to clean it totally. So wasn't an eco wash after all  

MF's do clean further, they pick up every dirt. But they really refuse to release them  Could have done a machine wash for the MFs.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

If the car is pretty clean then I use one bucket. I do use 2 when it is dirty though.

The main reason behind this is that using 2 buckets keeps the ONR solution cleaner. If there is any benefit to this, I'm not sure but I like to keep my wash solution as clean as possible.


----------

